
“Stubs” in the .NET Runtime - magnat
https://mattwarren.org/2019/09/26/Stubs-in-the-.NET-Runtime/
======
paulddraper
Apparently HN is quite fickle on when something makes it to the front page :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mattwarren.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mattwarren.org)

~~~
saagarjha
I mean, posting your content repeatedly until it hits the front page isn't
great…

~~~
manigandham
Why not? It's completely allowed.

------
bch
See this[0] Tcl jumping-off point (stub??) for another implementation (est.
1999) of same principle.

[0] [https://wiki.tcl-lang.org/page/Stubs](https://wiki.tcl-
lang.org/page/Stubs)

~~~
matthewwarren
Thanks for the link, looks interesting!

